# Tonka the Dane



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

We picked up Tonka from the breeder on Friday night. She is settling in very nicely, and I already cannot imagine life without her.

She's 9 weeks and 20 lbs. 

My little girl!
Car ride home









Meeting her big brother for the first time, Bear, the 9 month Pyrador









Her first morning









Snoozin









Playing with Bear









Holding Hands


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awesome  great name and congratulations !!!!!


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

So adorable! Congrats on your new puppy!!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh she is to cute! I love Great Danes, and always dreamed of owning one someday! However I do think they are just to much dog for me, so I think I'll have to just stick to smaller breeds and continue to admire from afar. 

I love that last picture of the hand holding. :-D. Adorable! Can't wait to see more and more picture of this cutie!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

omg she is adorable!! Please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Congratulations  Once you have a Dane, you'll always have one


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. There will be MANY pictures 

Loki, so I've been told!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

She is gorgeous. I love the big dark spot on her leg. 

Her father is fantastic too.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful puppy and seems like he has beautiful parents as well. I like the name!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful puppy. The last photo is adorable.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations! You have such a cute puppy! I love the color of her coat.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Congratulations on the beautiful baby!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG I need to subscribe to this thread lol  your great dane is so adorable and I hope to have a great dane sometime in the future


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful puppy! I love the markings. I can't get over how big Great Dane puppies are. She's already bigger than my full grown dog


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats! She is gorgeous! More pics!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations on the pup! She is a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

She is beautiful. The whole family is!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats!!!
She is too cute!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She is soooo pretty!!! Congrats!


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Is it just me or did she grow overnight?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Awes  so adorable  just be cautious about walking the puppy on sidewalks...I would walk her on the grass just to be safe for her joints


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread! I love baby Danes. Especially their awkward phases.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Being a Dane, she probably did grow overnight!

Every Dane I've ever met was the nicest dog ever. Good luck with your gorgeous baby girl.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

OMG...the CUTE!!! She is just beautiful. I love her coat and her face is just precious!


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Tonka learned sit!! (with the help of her big brother of course)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Ento890 said:


> Tonka learned sit!! (with the help of her big brother of course)


 
Awwwwe .... That is precious! Good Job!


----------



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

Love Great Danes. And it looks like you've got yourself a beauty!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

was hoping for more pictures  too cute and so proud...


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies!

Getting tired









Goodnight!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She is too cute for words.


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Tonka is ADORABLE! I love the pics with her big brother


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

awes I am in love with your puppy Tonka  she is the cutest puppy (until I get mine lol)


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought Tonka's giant crate a little early since there was a sale.... Bear thought it was his. 











I noticed how TALL her back legs have gotten!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hehe! It's like a puppy on stilts!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ Umm. Richard's post is a tad odd. 

And awww! I love Bear's face as he's sitting in front of the crate! lol


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

always love the updates


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

AWES  she's so cute  you're so lucky


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She is too cute for words.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Those ears!! lol too cute!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Love the photo's, Tonga is gorgeous.lol.


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

I totally forgot to update this thread!
Tonka turns 5 months next week, she's just under 60 lbs, and already as tall as Bear  She is at the vet right now getting spayed, I am waiting the call to come pick her up


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh, so sorry I missed this thread until now. I hardly ever come over here to the pictures forum. Anyway, you have a very pretty girl! Makes me kinda wish I had another GD puppy. They grow so darned quickly though! I currently have 4 GD's, my youngest GD is 18mos, the oldest around 9yrs. 

Hope her spay surgery goes well!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for thinking of us... awesome pair He looks good....


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Great looking pair indeed!
Love the specks on the dane.

Hope the surgery goes well too.


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Tonka is 6 months!, Just over 70 lbs now, much taller than her brother!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She is beautiful! I just love it when big dogs curl up into little balls.


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks! me too, they look tiny until they open up, like a slinky


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

super adorable  she's gotten so big


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

So so gorgeous! I love her markings!


----------



## Tashapaws (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow, she's beautiful! What a cute face!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Her sire is super handsome too!


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Cooler day in FL to try out her coat


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Ento890 said:


> Cooler day in FL to try out her coat


She looks lovely in purple! I am curious though... what do you consider a cooler day in FL?! Windchill here today is in the single digits!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have heard several Florida people remarking on a "cooler" day. My Doberman does not wear a coat yet and it stays around 30 degrees all day and down to zero at night. What is cool in Florida?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Kyllobernese said:


> I have heard several Florida people remarking on a "cooler" day. My Doberman does not wear a coat yet and it stays around 30 degrees all day and down to zero at night. What is cool in Florida?


I looked it up - today the high is 72 and the low is 59! Hahaha. My car had snow on it this morning, and the dog is still going out without a coat on to potty! Longer trips I put a sweater on him cause he shivers. I don't bother when he's going out to potty because it keeps him from dawdling.


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

> She looks lovely in purple! I am curious though... what do you consider a cooler day in FL?! Windchill here today is in the single digit


Haha thanks, I guess being down in FL for 2 years has made me weak...... I am from NY. It read 70 in my car today, but no sun, cloudy,and really windy! I was chilly, thought maybe she would be too while we went out on our walk in Celebration.


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

6.5 months, 78 lbs!


----------



## Tashapaws (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow, she's only 6.5 months and she's so big! Great Danes always impress me. But a merle one... Just aww.


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh. She is ADORABLE!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

great looking Dane. Its great that the two dogs got along together from the start


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey all!

Tonka will be 9 months in a week and a half and she's just over 100 lbs, I don't think I'll personally be able to weigh her for that much longer! Haha.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Has it been 9 months already lol  I really love how she has the grey as major color ,, I am use to seeing them with more white .. Nice how her combination of colors have turned out  very pretty


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thought I'd update this thread again. Tonka turned a year old in May, and almost a year ago I picked her up from her breeder. I am unable to weigh her anymore haha, but she is TALL and lean. She should begin filling out this next year. I'd like to try to get one of those "paws on your shoulder" pics soon!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update..... they both look awesome...


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Tonka is gorgeous!!! **drool**


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! I have such a soft spot for Danes.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She is too adorable for words!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's stunning! Those are the longest legs I've ever seen!!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in love! What a cutie. I loved watching her progress from pup to teenager!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are both absolutely beautiful.


----------

